# Newborn Swordtails and more on the way



## nolaguy (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi!

I had two pregnant swordtails. One gave birth yesterday to 9 fry, and I have one more pregnant female still in the nursery tank. I am worried about the fry, because all of the flake food that slipped by the adults before giving birth has settled at the bottom of the fry compartment. How can I clean this without disturbing the fry? Should I try to temporarily transfer the fry just to clean out the excess food? I will have to wait for the other female to give birth before doing anything because I don't want to disturb her any more until then. See pics below. Any suggestions??


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

I would leave it the fry should eat it up eventually. I'm really not sure though, never put my fish in nursery tanks. Any liver bearers are in a 10G with plenty of hornwort so they eat micro-organisms off that.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You will disturb them either way. Get a small piece of air tubing and a bucket and start a siphon and vacuum it out. It should be very easy to not suck a fry, but it you do just retrieve from the bucket. Stop feeding the mother so much while in the holding tank or don't feed at all.


----------



## nolaguy (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks! I didn't even think of using air tubing! Will give it a shot.


----------



## GypsyV (Nov 28, 2010)

Cute! I can't wait to have babies again. I always left them free in with the adults but I do like your brooder. My mom always had the mesh ones, which are terrible or the clear one that says it floats, not! lol. The suction cups on yours seem like the best solution. You can see in and the babies stay seperate. Where did you buy it, and what brand is it?
Thanks


----------



## nolaguy (Sep 2, 2010)

Elizabeth,

I bought it from Drs. Foster & Smith (Pet Supplies | Dog & Cat Supplies, Pet Meds | DrsFosterSmith.com Pet Products) and it is made by TOM Aquarium Products. It is smaller than what I expected, but it serves the purpose of keeping the fry separated from the adults. And, once the second swordtail gives birth, I can remove the separator and the babies will have the entire holding tank to themselves.


----------

